# 2D echo 93306



## ACrase

I am confusing myself. Can you bill 93016 and 93018 with 93306-26? I thought the echo included the interp and report already? Please let me know if these three CPT's can be billed together in a hospital setting. Thank you,
Amy


----------



## jewlz0879

93306 includes 93320/93325; Spectral doppler and color-flow. If you are referring to Stress echo, depending on where and how your physicians want to bill, there are a couple different ways. 

SE in office (physician owns equipment):
93351
93320
93325

Outpt - One physician:
93351-26
93320-26
93325-26

Outpt - Two physicians:
93350-26
93320-26
93325-26
93016
93018

HTH


----------



## ACrase

That is great information and i will use it!  but it is the transthorasic echo TTE that they are also trying to bill supervision and interp with. I thought all of that was included in the 93306 code? Have you ever billed 93306, 93016 and 93018 at the same time?


----------



## scrappingal

*93306 and 93016&93018 same day same doctor*

Look in the CPT book for 2012.  There are new guidelines that state if the same doctor reads/performs an Echo and Stress Test on the same day the way to bill is:
 93351-26 (or 93351) and not 93306-26 (or 93306) and 93016 & 93018 (or 93015).
However if two doctors are billing then the way to bill is: 
Dr One bills 93350-26 (or 93306) and Dr Two bills 93016 & 93018 (or 93015)

 ** In the above the CPT in ( ) would be billed if you own the equipment.  The non ( ) CPT is reading only. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## LAINEY

*Echo and Stress Test*

These codes are being billed for an echo and a treadmill stress test.  This is not a stress echo.  You can bill 93306-26 for the echo and 93016, 93018 for the stress test if the physician supervised and did the interp and report.  These codes are for a facility place of service.  If the tests are done in the office then bill 93306 and 93015 if the doctor owns the equipment.


----------



## medihedgie

Ok now I am confused too! I've been billing the 93015 since the same doctor is supervising and reading, however, he doesn't own the equipment.  Why would you seperate it into 93016 and 93018 if it is the same doctor?


----------



## jewlz0879

My apologies; the original post asked about 93306-26 and 93016/93018, my brain immediately thought: Stress Echo. 

93306 is an echo - no stress is involved with a simple echo. 

93015 should be used only if doc own the equipment as well.


----------



## Jess1125

medihedgie said:


> Ok now I am confused too! I've been billing the 93015 since the same doctor is supervising and reading, however, he doesn't own the equipment.  Why would you seperate it into 93016 and 93018 if it is the same doctor?



If he doesn't own the equipment, you can't be reporting the global stress test code of 93015. You have to bill out the components he did which were the professional components of 93016 for supervising, 93018 for reading. (He didn't do the 93017 component, hence, can't use 93015)

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## scuatro4

Doesn't Modifier (26) already represent the interpretation and supervision? why report 93018,93016 along with 93306,26?


----------

